# 3/18/2021 Travel To PI Update/Changes



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

SOURCES: 
Facebook

REVISED MEMO: All Filipino citizens now allowed entry to Philippines —NTF


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

> ( from the sourse)
> *Exempted foreign nationals*
> Foreigners exempted from the travel restrictions are diplomats and members of international organizations and their dependents 9(c) or 47(a)(2) visa at the time of entry; foreign nationals involved in medical repatriation; foreign seafarers under the "Green Lanes" program for crew change; *foreign spouses and children of Filipino citizens with valid visas at the time of entry*; and emergency, humanitarian and other analogous cases approved by the NTF.


 So no big difference...
except got closed for SIRV if not married to Filipina.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So no big difference...
> except got closed for SIRV if not married to Filipina.


Major climbdown, all citizens now allowed in plus spouses travelling with a citizen with a visa, I assume we are back to the 9a.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The way I read the order was 9a visas are NOT allowed entry at this time.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> The way I read the order was 9a visas are NOT allowed entry at this time.


Don't confuse your 9a visas, it's a 9a visa not a 9a visa.


----------

